# Expert advice on leep surgery effects on pregnancy



## Jumo

I am HPV positive and about 10 years ago I had a leep surgery due to a CIN3 biopsy. I have conceived very quickly after stopping the pill and I'm 8 weeks pregnant now. I have, however, just been made aware of the implications of leep in pregnancy and I'm somewhat worried now. I have read about cervical insufficiency which is when the cervix doesn't fully close allowing for miscarriages; also problems during labour when, due to scaring, the cervix does not dilate causing complications in natural birth.
As I said, I had it done about 10 years ago and about 1 cubic centimetre was removed; the biopsy showed that there were already some cancerous cells but that it was all successfully removed.
Can anybody give me some advice or share their similar experience with me? I'm panicking slightly now.. :nope:


----------



## nov_mum

I read about this during my 2nd pregnancy and wondered why no one got interested about it while I was pregnant with my first despite me telling my MW about it. It basically didn't feature at all for me thankfully. I think it is something that either proves itself to be a problem or not. 

I had CIN III with removed along with a cyst after a cone biopsy revealed the sinister changes. I hope you have no issues with your pregnancy - congrats!!! 

p.s the ladies I know with incompetent cervix, didn't have a leep/lletz.


----------



## CatherineK

I had my last leep done about eight years before becoming pregnant the first time. While I lost that first pregnancy, it was nothing to related to a cervix issues. I had a D&C, then got pregnant again right after. My first son I carried fine, he was born at 41 weeks, no issues natural birth. Again with this pregnancy, no issues at all, my doctor has checked my cervix recently (due to spotting) and everything is perfectly closed and thick just like it should be.
My doctor has been practicing for 40+ years, and says he almost never sees complications from leeps cause issues.


----------



## Jumo

Thank you, ladies! I'm still somewhat concerned about it but after some research I've realised that this scenario is more common than I had imagined. I just worry that my midwife (which I'll be meeting for the first time in 3 days) won't take it seriously enough and say I'm over reacting.. This is my first pregnancy ever and I really want this baby.. I'm counting the days to get to the 12 weeks!
Anyway, I can only do my best!


----------



## BetsyRN

The only issues I ever see (I'm an L&D RN) are that LEEPs can cause scar tissue to build up in your cervix. This causes ladies to have really bad contractions during labor, but upon examination, their cervix is only 1 cm; it's like the scar tissue holds the cervix together and won't let it dialate. In my experience, we can manually (with a finger) break up the scar tissue -- yes, it is as painful as it sounds. Then the cervix "magically" is 5, 6, 7, or more cm. Never have I seen it cause issues with preterm labor or incompetent cervix. The scar tissue would only be present in the first labor after a LEEP; once it's been "broken up", it's gone.


----------



## StranjeGirl

I had a leep just 2.5 months before falling pregnant. My doctor, who is fantastic and known as one of the best, said it will not affect my pregnancy at all. He said the cone biopsies which used to be done could cause IC. I was still paranoid and have him check it. The assisting dr checked it at 16 weeks and said it was very long. I think it is good to be cautious, but try not to panic! :)


----------



## AlwaysPraying

I had almost the same story as you. I worried about the effects of the leep and my dr reassured me that there's no connection to speak of about early term issues. 

I was told the leep takes off such a tiny amount of cells that it's almost impossible for it to take off enough to weaken the cervix. Funny enough I did end up going through a 38 hour labour only to end up 6cm dilated and had a c section. No one said why it happened, but we're both healthy as a result of it. 

I had a great nurse tell me that no matter what the body will do what it's going to do. WE have to have faith in the human system and trust that things will progress well. Even IF my cervix was goofy, there's nothing they can do. They did check to see the legnth of my cervix half way through my pregnancy and found that it was just fine. 

Good luck and know that worrying about everything, this included, is totally normal!


----------



## Mellybelle

Hi, I had a LEEP done a few years ago. i have since had a perfect little boy, with no complications at all. I've had two mc since him, but nothing to do with cervical issues. I think complications are quite rare.


----------



## Scarletvixen

I had ti about 3 years ago, the midwife wrote it down on my notes but no one has ever mentionedit xx


----------



## lsh2010

It can also depend on how many treatments you have had and how many D&C's you may have had. The more treatments you have the weaker the cervix may become as it's a muscle. I have had 3 treatments and 2 D&C's, I have had several cervical scans and have been found to have a short cervix, unfortunately they can't tell you if it's becuase of treatment or if it has always been short! I have been on progesterone pessaries since 16 weeks, and will take them until 34 weeks, these are supposed to keep the cervix closed and strong!


----------

